# Got Beagles? I've Got Rabbits



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

My property in Tuscarawas County is overrun with rabbits. The cover's thick and it's hard to hunt without dogs. I have access to 15 acres here at the house plus two other farms in the neighborhood. If anyone's looking for a great place to run their beagles, PM me for details.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey I'm pretty new to posting on this site so apparently I can't send any messages? But I have a one year old beagle that's done really well running them on park land that doesn't allow hunting, but it seems like all the public land around me is just completely devoid of basically all game. It's pretty discouraging to have him do really well on land I cant hunt and not being able to harvest them. Id really love to get him on a bunch of rabbits one of these days soon before I have to take him back down to school. I don't have much to offer you in the way of trading hunts or anything as no one in my family hunts or anything, but if you'd allow me to come out and let him run a few that would be awesome. Pm me if youd like and maybe we can figure something out. Thanks


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Mattwill00, I just sent you a private message. Did you get it?


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep I got it. Keep forgetting that I can't reply. But I'm going to suck up to the boss tomorrow and see if I can't get some days off this week. I'll give you a ring when I figure out which days I can do. Should be around 5 or 6pm. Thanks again!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the hounds,I live in wv but I do have ohio lic. I have 6 akc beagles in all.just let me know when my email is [email protected] thanks.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't have any beagles, but I'd love to give it a try when there's snow on the ground! I mostly only have public land to hunt on and only see 1 or 2 each time out.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got two beagles right now(more on the way). If you didnt live so far away id take you up in a heart beat!


----------

